# Uber pay is pretty horrible.



## astronautteknokitty (Jan 24, 2016)

Uber pay is pretty horrible, but it is what it is.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's devolved into a short term scam on people who drive at this point. Usually only takes a couple of runs out to figure out it's a total waste of time for the most part. The risk/reward quotient for drivers just isn't there anymore for either company, Uber or Lyft.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

astronautteknokitty said:


> Uber pay is pretty horrible, but it is what it is.


As one posted in a similar thread: "So how much did you really expect to make driving people around?" in a job with low barrier to entry.

I'm not mocking you or doubting you, though. Just curious.

What was your Tucson market advertising on Craigslist or wherever when you applied?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

What hours do/can you drive, and what's your gross on weekends and weekdays?


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

In the beginning some of my riders would praise Uber about how inexpensive it is, and marveled at how the tip is already included. And I would agree with them that it was great, and how we were putting the traditional cab companies out of business. Now those statements feel more like an insult. Given the low per mile, tips could make or break this gig. Even though I scored solid 5 ratings, I never got a single tip.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Its like taking a loan with high interest.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Someone said it is like eating your car. My threshold is at least dollar a mile and more than minimum wage. This figure is after you deduct/add all factors like mileage, car wash, dead miles, waiting without ping time etc. Otherwise it is not exactly worth it. Unless you want to volunteer your time to Uber. LOL. Uber On!


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you for being a valued partner.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> Its like taking a loan with high interest.


Plus two or three points!


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Ben Doerr said:


> Thank you for being a valued partner.


Yeah and here is a fare cut, oh don't worry you will make more money with these cuts...lol


----------



## astronautteknokitty (Jan 24, 2016)

The whole uber system is a mess. Why not implement a hourly pay system with no strings attached. Sometimes uber offers hourly pay attached with 90% acceptance rate. Its ****ed up 8 of 10 times if you accept a pax with a rating 4.7 or under you are going to get a bad rating no matter how perfect you are lol I have no motivation to go online to work your ass off and destroy your car..worry about your going to get a low score.. get deactivated because someone wants to be a asshole and give you a low rating even after you give them chocolate, water and everything. Lol


----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

I started in October of 2015 and was comfortable with what I was making. However, last week I cleared 130 with 17 plus hours online. I was driving further to pick people up than I was ever before. After my gas expenses I was under min wage. After pushing closer to another oil change and wear and tear on my 2016 car, i probably averaged less than 5$ per hour. I do not planning on driving ANY more with this type of payout. One accident, ticket, or any damage to my car and I'm operating at a loss. Really not worth it. I would caution any one to drive for uber if you have a car valued over 10k because you are taking a serious gamble. Additionally, if your car gets less than 25 mph, you shouldn't expect to make much at these pay rates.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL. Why do you people drive at rates under $1.30/mile? You are making peanuts, if not outright using your car as an ATM from which you withdraw cash against its value.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Frankly when Im told that there is a surge and I don't have the app on. Ill turn it on and sit. Surge goes away, I shut down. Im also told of guaranteed rates. So I figured I would give it a try. From 7pm till 3am. After running the numbers.... after 2 weekends... I found that if I drove only from midnight to 3am. I make the same as if I drove all 7 hours....... I have been driving since October of 2014. I hit my peak around June of last year. Has been a solid and steady decline since.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> What hours do/can you drive, and what's your gross on weekends and weekdays?


Hi there. Fwiw, based on our data across all our Clients across 46 states, we see that weekends result in a 38% increase in activity. No need to take that has gospel but wanted to pass along if helpful. Thanks and check us out below!


----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

ikabod said:


> Frankly when Im told that there is a surge and I don't have the app on. Ill turn it on and sit. Surge goes away, I shut down. Im also told of guaranteed rates. So I figured I would give it a try. From 7pm till 3am. After running the numbers.... after 2 weekends... I found that if I drove only from midnight to 3am. I make the same as if I drove all 7 hours....... I have been driving since October of 2014. I hit my peak around June of last year. Has been a solid and steady decline since.


I think if most people analyzed it they would have similar findings to yours,


----------

